# Student CBSA



## Crown-Loyal (9 Mar 2008)

Hey guys. My deferral from the RCMP is up in November and one of my Criminal justice teachers told me that I should do the student cbsa job for the summer because it will be a good experience. Anyway I was just wondering if anyone on this site has done this before? I write the Border Services Officer Test (BSOT) version 1c on march 15.


----------



## Thompson_JM (10 Mar 2008)

Ive heard nothing but good things out of the opportunity. and in alot of cases you get the chance to get hired on full time after as well..

which means a well paying full time peace officer job. (in case the RCMP end up not working out..)

either way, if they offer it to you, Take it!


----------



## medaid (10 Mar 2008)

Version 1 C is said to be the hardest Federal Government exam. It certainly was daunting when I wrote it. 4.5 hours exam broken up into 2 parts of 2hours straight each, with a 30min break in between. It is hard to write, and quite exhausting actually once you've completed it you'll feel like a great weight's been lifted off of you. If you can have someone drive you, that way you can sleep in the car afterwards 

The exam itself is quite challenging, I scored quite well and was subsequently hired after passing the interview and background check back in 2004. As per all government exams, you can't discuss it as per the disclosure. 

Pointers:

Same as CFAT. Rest, relax the night before (no drinking... hangover'll kill ya) Pick up a police exam booklet and practice doing the questions. There are a few good ones you can find at Chapters, and just go through it. If you practice, and are relaxed you'll do fine. I did mine cold turkey with no problems. That being said, there is an extremely high failure rate as well with this version... quite weird.

Don't dwell on a question that you don't know. Move on. However be aware that there will be times when you will be unable to do that.

Best of luck. CBSA is a good orgaization to work for, and depending where you get the job, you may love it, or discover that this isn't for you.


----------



## Crown-Loyal (11 Mar 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. I have heard the BSOT V.1C is pretty difficult. I did well on my RPAT, mind you that was over 3 years ago and I was right out of highschool. This should be an interesting test to compare. I printed an information booklet of V.1C. off of the CBSA website and it looks alot like the RPAT. 

I think if I do get on a student BSO and they offer me a job I will take it. My RCMP recruiter told me that my interview and test marks are good for 5 years, so I could do CBSA for a while then apply for the RCMP again, and only have to start at the polygraph stage, or if I like the CBSA stick with it. But I'm getting ahead of myself here. First things first. Take the test.

MedTech, thanks for the info. Did you write the test as a Student BSO applicant? The test is in a hotel by Vancouver airport, about a 2 hour drive from my house, and registration is at 7:30 am on a Saturday morning so I decided to spend the money to get a hotel room Friday night in the hotel so I do not show late or nervous do to traffic if I drove out Saturday morning.


----------



## Thompson_JM (12 Mar 2008)

Good Call...

I wrote the CBSA test back years ago in 01-02 when they were still just good old canada Customs.... could have gotten the job, but at the time I was young and stupid and didnt go for it... something I still kick myself over...


----------



## medaid (12 Mar 2008)

Crown-Loyal said:
			
		

> MedTech, thanks for the info. Did you write the test as a Student BSO applicant? The test is in a hotel by Vancouver airport, about a 2 hour drive from my house, and registration is at 7:30 am on a Saturday morning so I decided to spend the money to get a hotel room Friday night in the hotel so I do not show late or nervous do to traffic if I drove out Saturday morning.



Not a problem mate, glad I could help. I actually did better on V1C then I did on the RPAT, funny that eh? Good choice  let me know when you get into town I live 10mins away from YVR, and drinking is something you don't wanna do the night before ;D well not excessively that's for sure!. Even though it's an exam, and it's done en mass, you should still dress to impress. 2 out of 3 of my interviewers were invigilators at my exam and they remembered me. 

So my advice once again is not stress, relax, get a good night sleep. Not OVER sleep, but get a good 8hrs and wake up refreshed. Get up a bit earlier so you can have breakfast and focus prior to the exam. Try and limit your caffeine intake, because um... your chances of utilizing the facilities are limited, and not to mention you WILL be pressed for time. I mean SERIOUSLY pressed for time. 

Best of luck! Remember, if they ever ask you were you want to work, request it in THIS order

1) Marine
2) Land Border Crossings
3) Air Cargo 
4) Airport General Op

You will thank me


----------



## Crown-Loyal (14 Mar 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> let me know when you get into town I live 10mins away from YVR, and drinking is something you don't wanna do the night before ;D well not excessively that's for sure!.



Haha, a couple to drinks to shake off the anxiety? You did better on the V1C then RPAT eh, hope that is the case with me!!! That work order looks pretty good, as long as I don't get put in one of those mail rooms. That sounds boring.

Anyway, tonight I am going to brush up on my math and english skills from an old Police Prep book I have.


----------



## Crown-Loyal (15 Mar 2008)

Well.....wrote the test and it was what I expected, seemed a bit harder then the RPAT, but I think I did well. They said results should be back within 10 days. 

Now I can have those beer, MedTech  :cheers:


----------



## medaid (15 Mar 2008)

Glad to hear that you're done and its over! Congrats and now just sit back an wait for that letter to come in ;D

:cheers:


----------



## Crown-Loyal (28 Mar 2008)

Well received an email stating I have passed the test, now I have an interview.

I have stumbled upon a potential problem:

From what I understood from the Federal Student Work Experience Program (FSWEP) website I understood that since I am returning to full time studies (3 courses) in university starting september that I could apply. I have only one course this semester due to financial issues. When I recieved my interview invitation the CBSA sent some forms to be completed such as security clearence etc. One of the forms asks my university to confirm that I am a full time student, which I am not at the moment.

I thought maybe Medtech or anyone else could look at the eligibility criteria and tell me how you understand them to be:

 http://jobs-emplois.gc.ca/srp-fswep-pfete/eligibility_e.htm

I read them to say that you have to be one of those criteria, not all of them. That is what potentially screwed me up.

I know I should just call the CBSA to clarify, but I want to make sure I am not the only person who reads it the way I do.

Thanks.


----------



## medaid (29 Mar 2008)

Sorry! Really busy all weekend. Will answer on Sunday.


----------



## HopefulServant (29 Mar 2008)

Crown-Loyal said:
			
		

> Well received an email stating I have passed the test, now I have an interview.
> 
> I have stumbled upon a potential problem:
> 
> ...



It reads that you have to satisfy all the criteria. Call for clarification.


----------



## Crown-Loyal (29 Mar 2008)

Thats to bad. I do not know how I confused that. I guess I should call CBSA and take myself out of the recruiting process, or maybe just continue and see how it goes.


----------



## armyvern (29 Mar 2008)

Crown-Loyal said:
			
		

> Thats to bad. I do not know how I confused that. I guess I should call CBSA and take myself out of the recruiting process, or maybe just continue and see how it goes.



Hmmm, no -- don't let it slide.

After all, you misread the rules; let CBSA know. 

Anything else makes it look as if it's a fraudulent action -- something you did with intent.

Give them a call and fess up; that way at least they'll know that you're honest.


----------



## medaid (30 Mar 2008)

Yup do it and let them know. Remember at the end of the forms you filled out it said that it is accurate to the best of your knowledge and any fraudulent or misrepresenting information would immediately cause your application to be terminated? What it doesn't say is that you'll be on the radar now if you're caught.


----------



## Crown-Loyal (30 Mar 2008)

Ok guys, thanks for talking some sense back into me. I will call CBSA monday and let them know. Maybe they will see it as an honest mistake and take into consideration I am returning to full time status and let me continue.


----------

